# Sockless in the winter?



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Bound to be a thread in here some where, however, I couldn't find it.

A lot of articles on the sockless look, but how about seasonality?

Obviously depends on where you live, but what is the common wisdom about going sans socks when the weather turns cold?

Like wearing white? Never after labor day?

Never when over 3" of snow on the ground?

Never when ambient temperature under 20 degreed F?

Always wondered.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Never when your feet are cold?

Never when you're wearing clothes?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Unless one is literally boating or something, I am unsure why one would do this when outdoor temperatures drop below room temperature. If it's winter in Denmark and it's a sunny balmy day, whatever.
Emily Post chastised women for suffering for fashion, and men are expected to be wiser.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep. About the only time I'm sockless any time of year is in the shower, in the pool, and in bed. I don't get how socklessness ever became fashionable (if in fact it did).



Tempest said:


> Unless one is literally boating or something, I am unsure why one would do this when outdoor temperatures drop below room temperature. If it's winter in Denmark and it's a sunny balmy day, whatever.
> Emily Post chastised women for suffering for fashion, and men are expected to be wiser.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

I think, like everything, it has to do with weather rather than season. If it's 80 degrees out in November, then by all means wear your summer weight clothing, go sockless with boat shoes, etc. I think Billax did a great post on his blog about wearing white after labor day. He called it "winter white."


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I wear white, winter or otherwise, all year round. Common sense should prevail over any supposed rules. (Does anybody own a copy of the official rule book?) Wear what you enjoy wearing and what is appropriate for the context and your environment.



rmpmcdermott said:


> I think, like everything, it has to do with weather rather than season. If it's 80 degrees out in November, then by all means wear your summer weight clothing, go sockless with boat shoes, etc. I think Billax did a great post on his blog about wearing white after labor day. He called it "winter white."


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

Duvel said:


> Wear what you enjoy wearing and what is appropriate for the context and your environment.


Words to live by.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not big on "socklessness," but thinking about the Ivy ethos, it would only make sense to me that it would be done in warm weather where you are increasing your comfort - which, after all, is a big part of the Ivy spirit. Clothes are supposed to be comfortable, have a natural look and make sense in the environment (weather) you're in - going "sockless" in cold weather seems anti-Ivy and pro-fashion (doing something simply because it is of-the-moment / trendy). 

And carrying the logic to its, eh-hem, logical conclusion, as Rmp says above, wear your clothes to the temperature / conditions outside, not the calendar. So go "sockless" on an 80 degree day in November but not a 40 degree day in Maine in September.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Intrepid said:


> A lot of articles on the sockless look...


That is the first problem. Though I must say I like the sockless look and have for 40 years.



Intrepid said:


> Obviously depends on where you live, but what is the common wisdom about going sans socks when the weather turns cold?


i would say the common wisdom is to use common sense.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

meanoldmanning said:


> ...Though I must say I like the sockless look and have for 40 years. ...


Acknowledging that this is drilling down into minutia (not something we ever do at AAAC ) , I think the look works well with casual footwear like boat shoes and sneakers (old-style Vans, not so much the thick, high-tech sneakers of today), for example, but not so much with dress shoes like monk straps or wingtips. The first has a harmonious casualness - hot day, canvas sneakers, no socks makes sense to me. The second, formal dress shoe, no socks seems a bit off and I know it was done back in the day, but it still looks awkward to me. Thoughts?


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Fading Fast said:


> Acknowledging that this is drilling down into minutia (not something we ever do at AAAC ) , I think the look works well with casual footwear like boat shoes and sneakers (old-style Vans, not so much the thick, high-tech sneakers of today), for example, but not so much with dress shoes like monk straps or wingtips. The first has a harmonious casualness - hot day, canvas sneakers, no socks makes sense to me. The second, formal dress shoe, no socks seems a bit off and I know it was done back in the day, but it still looks awkward to me. Thoughts?


agreed, though I add loafers into the casual footwear mix.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Fred Castleberry says to do it (is he even remembered in these halls?).

David Byrne says not to (_Houses In Motion_).

I know who I like better.

Not that I didn't do it for one winter. I felt very alert, probably because my body was in fight or flight mode. Also because I knew it would annoy my parents. And, yes, I was reading _Unabashedly Prep_ at the time.

I have seen one person look good sockless in winter in real life: green cashmere Burberry quarter-zip, rumpled white OCBD, skinny and cropped khakis with embroidered dogs, Alden Cape Cod bit loafers in tan. Ludicrously preppy, but he actually pulled it off - though he was kind of a male, slightly manic Margot Tenenbaum.

And if I went out and bought the same trousers, what does that make me?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I occasionally go without socks in winter, but that is winter HERE, in California. I'd never trudge through snow without socks.

So, a not untypical casual outfit for me these days are some khakis, an OCBD or tattersall, a Barbour Liddesdale, and sperrys or mocs from LLB without socks. This is for running to the grocery store or something casual. I'll put on real shoes and socks for anything nicer.

So in short, you can do it, if the weather permits.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Bare ankles....eewwww


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

So what about with Ugggghs?:hidden:


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I had a friend in college who went sockless every single day -- Topsiders, wrinkled jeans and a rumpled Izod Lacoste polo. Great guy, but not exactly a good sartorial example. 

I figure if it's warm and I'm doing something really casual, the no-socks look works fine. In late December, absolutely not.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Bare ankles....eewwww


I believe the Victorians felt the same way when young women started wearing their dresses, shockingly, just above their ankles. What would control men with such a wanton display of flesh?

No kidding, that was how the old guard thought at the time. The knee was another Maginot fashion-line that, eventually -several decades later - gave way, but again, to the horror of the elders.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't have one nearby but I wonder if Webster's even deems sockless a real word. I would be ever grateful if it did not appear as an actual entry.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Often, during winter, I wear plastic baggies on my feet when I'm wearing my Alden handsewns. They're warmer than golf socks when the temperature dips below freezing. It's a little trick we use here in Maine in order to stay warm and stylish at the same time.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I went sockless through most of college- Polo, chinos, and sockless topsiders were the uniform sophomore year through grad school. I didn't really have a reason for going sockless other than I don't like wearing socks with boat shoes, and I was always wearing boat shoes.


----------



## caravan70 (Mar 18, 2010)

Simple answer: no.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Best answer.



caravan70 said:


> Simple answer: no.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sockless in the Winter......




.......is for fools!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you mean sockless when going to sleep or when walking down the street cause if I go to sleep without socks, at least I got my warm blanket to cover up but if it's walking down the street I don't think so, I would wear a pair of thermal socks.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> Sockless in the Winter......
> 
> .......is for fools!


In your part of the country: yes
in my part of the country: not necessarily


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> In your part of the country: yes
> in my part of the country: not necessarily


+1

need to meet character minimum.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

orange fury said:


> In your part of the country: yes
> in my part of the country: not necessarily


Good point. And given the fact that yesterday in Chicago the icy sludge was ankle deep at the curbs likely played a large part in my response!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a silly thread. If you don't want your feet to feel cold, wear socks. If your feet feel warm, go sockless if you wish.

For those who don't think the sockless look is ever appropriate, here's a photo I posted a while back. IMHO, it's a classic Ivy Style look. Note: I was on vacation, and it was taken during the summer.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

It's been in the high seventies to low eighties for a week and a half. I haven't worn socks in a week and a half.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> This is a silly thread. If you don't want your feet to feel cold, wear socks. If your feet feel warm, go sockless if you wish.
> 
> For those who don't think the sockless look is ever appropriate, here's a photo I posted a while back. IMHO, it's a classic Ivy Style look. Note: I was on vacation, and it was taken during the summer.


Would have looked much better with socks, sorry.

If you're older than 22, wear socks unless you're wearing shorts and deck shoes on a boat. This whole sockless thing is really silly, particularly for older men. What was done in college does not necessarily need to carry forward into the nursing home.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

CSG said:


> Would have looked much better with socks, sorry.
> 
> If you're older than 22, wear socks unless you're wearing shorts and deck shoes on a boat. This whole sockless thing is really silly, particularly for older men. What was done in college does not necessarily need to carry forward into the nursing home.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

gamma, no offense intended but I side with CSG. It looks as if you forgot to wear socks.

Plus... Man ankles!! Ewww....



CSG said:


> Would have looked much better with socks, sorry.
> 
> If you're older than 22, wear socks unless you're wearing shorts and deck shoes on a boat. This whole sockless thing is really silly, particularly for older men. What was done in college does not necessarily need to carry forward into the nursing home.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

orange fury said:


> I went sockless through most of college- Polo, chinos, and sockless topsiders were the uniform sophomore year through grad school. I didn't really have a reason for going sockless other than I don't like wearing socks with boat shoes, and I was always wearing boat shoes.


Sockless when there is snow on the ground is definitely a college kid thing. Young people run a little warmer, they don't necessarily have that many shoes, and they hate doing laundry in any case.

Personally, I still don't like to wear unlined shoes with socks and never wear lined shoes w/o. I live in the tropics so its rare that winter weather is a factor.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

True. I often scratch my head at what I see kids in my college town running around in. Then I realize they are doing without the necessities out of a) no money, or b) no time to do laundry or shop. Thye are more to be pitied than scorned, in the fashion department.



AldenPyle said:


> Sockless when there is snow on the ground is definitely *a college kid thing.* Young people run a little warmer, they don't necessarily have that many shoes, and they hate doing laundry in any case.
> 
> Personally, I still don't like to wear unlined shoes with socks and never wear lined shoes w/o. I live in the tropics so its rare that winter weather is a factor.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Duvel said:


> gamma, no offense intended but I side with CSG. It looks as if you forgot to wear socks.
> 
> Plus... Man ankles!! Ewww....


Don't know what's wrong with your ankles, but mine are quite fetching.


----------



## twosoon22 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's dependent on the weather surely? 
It was 76 degrees here on Christmas. I wore an OCBD, short chinos, and tassels with no socks. 
Felt completely comfortable.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> gamma, no offense intended but I side with CSG. It looks as if you forgot to wear socks.


These assertions are nonsense. There is plenty of precedent within Ivy Style for going sans socks with loafers, sneakers and boat shoes in warm weather. See below:

Now, you and CSG and ___________ may not like this style, it may not be _your _particular preference. But that doesn't make it incorrect, inappropriate or wrong.

This discussion reminds me of the time a member took exception to my wearing a black knit tie, because, well, he just didn't like black knit ties.

These types of discussions come up all the time in this forum. And the sartorial matter at hand is usually a matter of _preference_, folks.

In fact, these issues come up so often, I'm going to make "chacun à son goût" part of my signature.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Some of us wear boat shoes and loafers like other people wear flip-flops.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I've seen it in Italy and Greece (not in cold weather, obviously, and obviously these aren't trad strongholds). One may dislike it, but it's absurd to argue that it's just not done. It _is_ done, often.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, outside of tropical temperatures and beaches, the main reason for historical practicality is to avoid having soaked socks. Anyone that has launched a small boat or walked through enough damp uncut grass knows this. How leather soled loafers and tailored clothing figure into this, I have no idea.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

From " The Official Preppy Handbook" page 138:

*"Go sockless.* Socks are frequently not worn on sporting occasions, or on social occasions for that matter. This provides a year round beachside look that is so desirable that comfort may be thrown aside."


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

gamma68 said:


> These assertions are nonsense. There is plenty of precedent within Ivy Style for going sans socks with loafers, sneakers and boat shoes in warm weather. See below:
> 
> Now, you and CSG and ___________ may not like this style, it may not be _your _particular preference. But that doesn't make it incorrect, inappropriate or wrong.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, Gamma. I always wear socks, but that's a personal preference, mostly because my feet sweat a lot. But to say it's not an acceptable part of the ivy look is just wrong. It's not like you're wearing a spread collar shirt with a windsor knot and a double vented, waist suppressed suit.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm frankly surprised there are even folks on the Trad Forum that would be opposed to going sockless. It's as much a part of the preppy lifestyle as navy blazers or penny loafers. I guess I could see not wanting to do it if one has gnarly ankles, but to speak out against it on the Trad Forum seems almost heretical.

I'm thinking old farts with cankles.....


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Playing the Kennedy card, eh? It's like playing the Bond card to try to justify a NATO strap on a Sub.

I'm sorry but I find the look of street shoes sockless to be affected and silly. Street shoes are not meant to be worn sockless no matter what some book tells you. My ankles are quite trim, thank you. Just hairless...


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

The Japanese have a saying I quite like: "keep your feet warm and your head cool."

I think that about sums it up!

DH


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay, you can win. It still looks wrong _to me--_and even on JFK.

I would never call your assertions _nonsense_, by the way, as I realize that all of this is subjective. I think I've made it quite clear that I respect your opinions and choices, regardless of how much I may disagree with them. Hey, it's all good as they say, even when some of it looks, well, wrong. Ha ha!



gamma68 said:


> These assertions are nonsense. There is plenty of precedent within Ivy Style for going sans socks with loafers, sneakers and boat shoes in warm weather. See below:
> 
> Now, you and CSG and ___________ may not like this style, it may not be _your _particular preference. But that doesn't make it incorrect, inappropriate or wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree with everything here. I guess I'm just a heretic against trad. 

As for it being part of the preppy tradition, I'm not going to argue that it isn't, but preppy often falls a little far from "trad" for my tastes.

There may be some men like CSG whose ankles are pretty. I haven't seen any. It's true that I'm an old fart with cankles, but I haven't seen any young turds here with lovely ankles either.



CSG said:


> Playing the Kennedy card, eh? It's like playing the Bond card to try to justify a NATO strap on a Sub.
> 
> I'm sorry but I find the look of street shoes sockless to be affected and silly. Street shoes are not meant to be worn sockless no matter what some book tells you. My ankles are quite trim, thank you. Just hairless...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As one who is really put off by the thought of judging, or being judged by, others for what they/I chose to wear or not, I say go sockless if you are so inclined, while I happily choose to wear my socks, regardless of outside air temps!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

CSG said:


> Playing the Kennedy card, eh? It's like playing the Bond card to try to justify a NATO strap on a Sub.
> 
> I'm sorry but I find the look of street shoes sockless to be affected and silly. *Street shoes are not meant to be worn sockless no matter what some book tells you*. My ankles are quite trim, thank you. Just hairless...


At this point, you're just being contrary to support your own self-prescribed "rule."

JFK certainly passes Trad muster. I could have posted more than a dozen photos of sockless members from the WAYWT thread, or some from "Take Ivy," or one from Billax himself. All are looks widely considered perfectly acceptable. It's not as if any of us walk about with all three buttons fastened on our 3/2 jackets.

I quoted TOPH not because I consider it a rule book, but to show there are others who do not consider going sockless a fashion faux pas.

Would I wear dress shoes sockless? No. But I don't place Weejuns high on the formality scale. I think most members here would agree.

See your sentence in *bold *above. It's a declarative statement made in the form of a rule. In reality, it's _your personal preference._ It's not clear why you don't get that.

In short, I don't care whether you wear socks or not, or approve of whether I wear socks or not. But don't try to make your personal preference into a rule that everyone must follow or else risk looking "affected" and "silly."


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I wonder if "sockless" might also be thought of as an introvert vs. extrovert thing. That is, I think an extrovert might be more inclined to go sockless, as this is, as has been referenced, a bit more on the preppy side of things. Maybe that is why, as an introvert, I shy away from displaying my cankles.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

gamma68 said:


> From " The Official Preppy Handbook" page 138:
> 
> *"Go sockless.* Socks are frequently not worn on sporting occasions, or on social occasions for that matter. This provides a year round beachside look that is so desirable that comfort may be thrown aside."


My first inclination was to point out that the preppy handbook was satire, however something doesn't get satirized unless it readily visible in popular culture. So good play there Gamma.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well said and very thoughtful! And, socks or no socks, I think we're all pretty good dressers here and darned nice people!



eagle2250 said:


> As one who is really put off by the thought of judging, or being judged by, others for what they/I chose to wear or not, I say go sockless if you are so inclined, while I happily choose to wear my socks, regardless of outside air temps!


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Duvel said:


> I wonder if "sockless" might also be thought of as an introvert vs. extrovert thing. That is, I think an extrovert might be more inclined to go sockless, as this is, as has been referenced, a bit more on the preppy side of things. Maybe that is why, as an introvert, I shy away from displaying my cankles.


I'm certainly not an extrovert, I just have really nice ankles


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

CSG said:


> Street shoes are not meant to be worn sockless no matter what some book tells you.


This just makes you sound like a blowhard.

If you don't like it, then that's fine. Personally, I'm not a fan of the no-socks look, but that doesn't mean it hasn't been part of the ivy/preppy cannon since the boom era. I've seen a lot more egregious "errors" on this forum than wearing weejuns without socks.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I wonder if "sockless" might also be thought of as an introvert vs. extrovert thing. That is, I think an extrovert might be more inclined to go sockless, as this is, as has been referenced, a bit more on the preppy side of things. Maybe that is why, as an introvert, I shy away from displaying my cankles.


I think "sockless" might be best thought of as a "not wearing socks" thing. Pop psychology is best left to buzzfeed and the supermarket tabloids.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

With all due respect, calling names is hardly good form. So far the non-sockless folks here are reputedly full of "nonsense" and "blowhards." We're talking about... socks. And I think very few of us here are so infallible than we can pass judgement on egregious errors, or so knowledgeable that we can determine with certainty what is or is not in the canon.



rmpmcdermott said:


> This just makes you sound like a blowhard.
> 
> If you don't like it, then that's fine. Personally, I'm not a fan of the no-socks look, but that doesn't mean it hasn't been part of the ivy/preppy cannon since the boom era. I've seen a lot more egregious "errors" on this forum than wearing weejuns without socks.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

Duvel said:


> With all due respect, calling names is hardly good form. So far the non-sockless folks here are reputedly full of "nonsense" and "blowhards." We're talking about... socks. And I think very few of us here are so infallible than we can pass judgement on egregious errors, or so knowledgeable that we can determine with certainty what is or is not in the canon.


I simply meant that it makes him sound like his opinion is the only one that matters. Perhaps I could have been more careful in my wording. Like I said, I wear socks, but I see nothing wrong with those who choose to go sockless. And I've never called any out on what I see as errors in their dress because I know those "errors" are just my opinion. And unless someone asks my opinion I try to keep it to myself. If someone is happy wearing something then that's all that matters.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Calling names, mcdermott? OK. Says more about you than me, I suppose.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

CSG said:


> Calling names, mcdermott? OK. Says more about you than me, I suppose.


I never said you were a blowhard. I said the way you presented your argument made you sound like one. You're the one telling Gamma he looks "affected and silly" by wearing street shoes without socks.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I will try to live with your disapproval of me. It will be hard but I think I can do it.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

CSG said:


> I will try to live with your disapproval of me. It will be hard but I think I can do it.


Again, I was referring to one statement you made, not your character. I've never had a problem with you.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I like everyone, socks or no socks. If y'all were around here, I'd invite your socked/sockless butts out for a drink.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

Duvel said:


> I like everyone, socks or no socks. If y'all were around here, I'd invite your socked/sockless butts out for a drink.


I'd gladly raise a glass with you and anyone on here!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

What's your poison, sir?



rmpmcdermott said:


> I'd gladly raise a glass with you and anyone on here!


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

Duvel said:


> What's your poison, sir?


Cranberry and seltzer. Been on the wagon for 3 1/2 years, but I still love hanging out on a barstool. In my drinking days it was Macallan 12.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I am not wearing socks.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's a discussion that falls along the same lines from a few years back:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?114085-Sockless-Look


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I like everyone, socks or no socks. If y'all were around here, I'd invite your socked/sockless butts out for a drink.


I don't wear socks on my butt either.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Prove it?



Reuben said:


> I don't wear socks on my butt either.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

rmpmcdermott said:


> ...Like I said, I wear socks, but I see nothing wrong with those who choose to go sockless. And I've never called any out on what I see as errors in their dress because I know those "errors" are just my opinion. And unless someone asks my opinion I try to keep it to myself. If someone is happy wearing something then that's all that matters.


Went out, had lunch with my girlfriend, came back and saw that not only was this thread still active but a small gunfight had broken out.

I'm staying away from the gunfight (I image bullets really hurt), but I like the part quoted above.

I've gone sockless, but it is not a big deal for me and only infrequently in the summer and with light, summer casual shoes (just doesn't feel right for me to be sockless in dress-like shoes). But it does seem to be part of the Ivy tradition as there are so many pictures of it being done in the day. So it seems hard to argue that it wasn't part of what was done, but whether one likes it or not is opinion.

And I'm with Rmp, if someone likes what they are wearing, then I'm happy for them. If someone wants to discuss if something is consistent with Ivy tradition, I'm on board because for some reason that makes no sense at all to me, I find myself fascinated that there was this reasonably small sliver of time when a style of dress dominated college campuses, seems to have had a passionate following with unwritten, but observed, guidelines that were very detailed and focused on a lot of minutia (center-hook vents, 2/3 button rolls, locker loops, amount of pants break). And then this style expanded its reach out to main street America and, in a watered-down form, became a mass-cultural dressing standard until the late '60s blew it up.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

Fading Fast said:


> Went out, had lunch with my girlfriend, came back and saw that not only was this thread still active but a small gunfight had broken out.


Admittedly, I could have just written the part you quoted and done without the comment criticizing CSG's statement. No need for any of that on here.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

CSG said:


> Here's a discussion that falls along the same lines from a few years back:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?114085-Sockless-Look


Hey, at least I'm consistent. See my sock philosophy stated four years ago in post # 34. It remains unchanged.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

So, check this out. Apparently, the OP is posting this same question in a new thread every ten years. You can see here he got zero replies in the one linked below from ten years ago....he's up to 73 replies in this decade's thread. I wonder how the Trad membership will feel about wintertime socklessness in 2025.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?44944-Sockless-at-20-Degrees


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> *Bound to be a thread in here some where, however, I couldn't find it*.
> 
> A lot of articles on the sockless look, but how about seasonality?
> 
> ...


You couldn't find it? You started it yourself....ten years ago!!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?44944-Sockless-at-20-Degrees


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm wearing socks with my Crocs right now.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't wait to get home, change out of my argyle socks, and slip into my wool Wigwam socks. There's nothing like good sox to make a man feel alive.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

Duvel said:


> I can't wait to get home, change out of my argyle socks, and slip into my wool Wigwam socks. There's nothing like good sox to make a man feel alive.


I almost exclusively wear wigwams in the winter, especially when I'm wearing penny loafers. I even wear them with my Alden shell cordovan cap toe oxfords. That could be considered heresy, but I've been called out for worse in my life.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> This is a silly thread. If you don't want your feet to feel cold, wear socks. If your feet feel warm, go sockless if you wish.


That's definitely true.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Reuben said:


> It's been in the high seventies to low eighties for a week and a half. I haven't worn socks in a week and a half.


It's been in the upper 40's to low 50's last week and that one time when it was 72 degrees.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

rmpmcdermott said:


> I'd gladly raise a glass with you and anyone on here!


same here.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> So, check this out. Apparently, the OP is posting this same question in a new thread every ten years. You can see here he got zero replies in the one linked below from ten years ago....he's up to 73 replies in this decade's thread. I wonder how the Trad membership will feel about wintertime socklessness in 2025.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?44944-Sockless-at-20-Degrees


:laughing:
I was suspicious of this alleged 20 degree NJ temperature claim...


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

FLCracka said:


> You couldn't find it? You started it yourself....ten years ago!!
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?44944-Sockless-at-20-Degrees


Intrepid is a long standing forum member who has made many excellent posts. Everyone is entitled to ask the same question again.

It is good to see an old poster back.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Intrepid is a long standing forum member who has made many excellent posts. Everyone is entitled to ask the same question again.
> 
> It is good to see an old poster back.


Hear, hear.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Duvel said:


> I can't wait to get home, change out of my argyle socks, and slip into my wool Wigwam socks. There's nothing like good sox to make a man feel alive.


+1. Wool Wigwam socks on a cold winter's night are one of life's minor luxuries and a sartorial classic (IMHO)! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree!

And it's not like we would stalk anybody and keep tabs on their every post or anything like that.



Tom Buchanan said:


> Intrepid is a long standing forum member who has made many excellent posts. Everyone is entitled to ask the same question again.
> 
> It is good to see an old poster back.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Eagle, we pamper ourselves these long winter nights. Mrs D dons one of my LLB flannel shirts or a pair of her own flannel pajamas and sheepskin slippers. I get into the Wigwam wools and my heaviest O'Connell's oxford cloth pajamas. And then it's either a good hearty stout or snifter of brandy or scotch. It's not just how we live. It's how we survive.

Add some Jimmy Smith on the home hi-fi system, and we're good.



eagle2250 said:


> +1. Wool Wigwam socks on a cold winter's night are one of life's minor luxuries and a sartorial classic (IMHO)! :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> Agree!
> 
> And it's not like we would stalk anybody and keep tabs on their every post or anything like that.


This, after deleting a post that poked fun at the OP's forum name. Classic....


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Intrepid is a long standing forum member who has made many excellent posts. Everyone is entitled to ask the same question again.
> 
> It is good to see an old poster back.


Agreed. Also, if topics never got repeated, this forum might be pretty sparse.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

AldenPyle said:


> if topics never got repeated, this forum might be pretty sparse.


Shall we talk about darts?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

AldenPyle said:


> Agreed. Also, if topics never got repeated, this forum might be pretty sparse.


I personally would rather see some new topics rather than regurgitate yesterday's breakfast.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Pardon the repetition. I should have drilled deeper, and found the original post. My current question was prompted by a culture change, rather than style acceptability.

After 20 years in Princeton, going without socks year around was a way of life, not an image statement. Just like Volvos being the company car. Just the way things are.

Needless to say, the last 3 years in central Oklahoma has presented a significantly different culture.

Thanks for the replies. All helpful.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah, so you do keep track. Interesting...



FLCracka said:


> This, after deleting a post that poked fun at the OP's forum name. Classic....


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I think we can take this thread to a hundred posts today.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Tempest said:


> I think we can take this thread to a hundred posts today.


Yet the thread I started on Japan's embrace of the IVY style - at the same time that an outstanding book (I'm 40 pages in so far) "Amertora" (Japanese slag for American Trad) came out - died at 20 posts.

An entire culture - a country an ocean away - adopts a style of dress that was alien to it - the style of dress we all love - and we talked about it for 20 posts, yet not wearing socks in the winter is approaching 100. :fool:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> Yet the thread I started on Japan's embrace of the IVY style - at the same time that an outstanding book (I'm 40 pages in so far) "Amertora" (Japanese slag for American Trad) came out - died at 20 posts.
> 
> An entire culture - a country an ocean away - adopts a style of dress that was alien to it - the style of dress we all love - and we talked about it for 20 posts, yet not wearing socks in the winter is approaching 100. :fool:


FF, my ankles are a little chilly...could you please grab me a blanket from the chest. 

You make a good point.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Pentheos said:


> Shall we talk about darts?


No, let's stick to socks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about just going barefoot instead and risking hypothermia?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I know there were a couple of nutty college kids that, despite clearly being middle class people that were raised wearing shoes, went everywhere on campus barefoot, rain or snow. Some girls observed that earthworms come out during the rain and noted that these barefoot kooks were surely getting earthworms squashed between their toes.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Ah, so you do keep track. Interesting...


After enough posts get edited/deleted, it's hard not to.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ha! Perfect post #100. (Unless I go back and delete any of mine, in which case this one becomes #100).

And hey, if keeping punctilious track of what I post, revise, edit, and delete floats your boat, go ahead and track it to your heart's content, for all I care. Seems a little obsessive and creepy to me, but whatever. At least it means you're paying attention! 



Reuben said:


> After enough posts get edited/deleted, it's hard not to.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> Pardon the repetition. I should have drilled deeper, and found the original post. My current question was prompted by a culture change, rather than style acceptability.
> 
> After 20 years in Princeton, going without socks year around was a way of life, not an image statement. Just like Volvos being the company car. Just the way things are.
> 
> ...


This sort of nails the "when in Rome" aspect of the whole thing. I spent my early years in NY and my later youth and early adulthood in SoCal and SF. In my teens and 20's, in SoCal, wearing Topsiders sockless, especially in shorts, was simply how they were worn. But where I live now, and with my more advanced years, men going sockless looks silly, especially grown men. Perhaps it's still a thing in the east and beach communities of Florida and California.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> And hey, if keeping punctilious track of what I post, revise, edit, and delete floats your boat, go ahead and track it to your heart's content, for all I care. Seems a little obsessive and creepy to me, but whatever. At least it means you're paying attention!


I think you missed Reuben's point. One need not track, obsess, or even pay very close attention in order to see it. You're not exactly hiding out.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, I wish you couldn't edit posts. You can't take back what you say in reality, and you shouldn't be able to do it here. Far too many people modify/take back what they say. There was that Swiss guy with whom you couldn't argue because he'd modify what he wrote to twist the debate.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, Pentheos. I appreciate the kind feedback. Only two problems: 1) I'm an editor and a writer by education and vocation, and so it's almost a compulsion to revise/correct/edit what I write; 2) I change my mind a lot. 

But I will try to do better.

In any case... we're all agreed now? Socklessness is... wrong?



Pentheos said:


> Yeah, I wish you couldn't edit posts. You can't take back what you say in reality, and you shouldn't be able to do it here. Far too many people modify/take back what they say. There was that Swiss guy with whom you couldn't argue because he'd modify what he wrote to twist the debate.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I have neither time nor inclination to slog through 5 pages predicated around a ludicrous notion. This said, might I impose on someone to recount any highlights, decent gags, banter, ferocious spats and the whatnot?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

CSG said:


> This sort of nails the "when in Rome" aspect of the whole thing. I spent my early years in NY and my later youth and early adulthood in SoCal and SF. In my teens and 20's, in SoCal, wearing Topsiders sockless, especially in shorts, was simply how they were worn. But where I live now, and with my more advanced years, men going sockless looks silly, especially grown men. Perhaps it's still a thing in the east and beach communities of Florida and California.


Where were you when Green Bay played Dallas in the Ice Bowl?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd say you didn't miss much. Something about socks or no socks, are socks trad or not, can Intrepid be allowed to ask the same question twice, should Duvel be allowed to edit his posts. That's about it.



Shaver said:


> I have neither time nor inclination to slog through 5 pages predicated around a ludicrous notion. This said, might I impose on someone to recount any highlights, decent gags, banter, ferocious spats and the whatnot?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ I have meticulously double checked and cross referenced this response against the corpus of your work here and am pleased to announce that no inconsistencies were apparent.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Fixed that for you....



Shaver said:


> ^ I have meticulously double checked and cross referenced this response against the corpus of your _non-deleted_ work here and am pleased to announce that no inconsistencies were apparent.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Please be patient. I have undertaken the difficult work of culling a definitive collection of my deleted work, for possible publication, with editorial assistance from Shaver, sometime in the new year. I will share a proof copy for your review and vetting at the appropriate juncture. In the meantime, may you continue to enjoy my edited corpus.



FLCracka said:


> Fixed that for you....


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a warning to all of us, this thread might become a sticky if we hit 10 pages. Then we can always check out the most recent postings and insights about going "sockless" in the winter without having to scroll down. Lucky us. 

But my thread discussing how Japan, effectively, imported Ivy style in the late '50s / early '60s with no prior history of wearing the clothes in the country and it was basically driven by one man's passion - along with references to a right-up-our-ally book - languishes with 20 posts. 

All kidding aside, "Ametora" by W. David Marx (I'm 80 pages in) is a really enjoyable read for those of us who love Ivy style and have any interest in how it came to be adopted by the Japanese in one of the kookiest cultural transplantations ever.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I would be happy to do my part in keeping us from hitting 10 pages by going back through and deleting or shortening even more of my posts.



Fading Fast said:


> Just a warning to aes. Then we can always check out the most recent postings and insights about going "sockless" in the winter without hll of us, this thread might become a sticky if we hit 10 pagaving to scroll down. Lucky us.
> 
> But my thread discussing how Japan, effectively, imported Ivy style in the late '50s / early '60s with no prior history of wearing the clothes in the country and it was basically driven by one man's passion - along with references to a right-up-our-ally book - languishes with 20 posts.
> 
> All kidding aside, "Ametora" by W. David Marx (I'm 80 pages in) is a really enjoyable read for those of us who love Ivy style and have any interest in how it came to be adopted by the Japanese in one of the kookiest cultural transplantations ever.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

This thread is _soooo_ last year.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

It's bad form to call this thread names, CSG!

Edit: FYI, I want to make sure this is taken as gentle ribbing and not seriously. Sometimes that doesn't translate online.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tom Buchanan said:


> *Intrepid is a long standing forum member who has made many excellent posts.* Everyone is entitled to ask the same question again.
> 
> It is good to see an old poster back.


This may be true, but for some reason Mr. Intrepid keeps posting that you can't find classic, full-cut 3/2 sack suits or sport coats at J Press, despite being politely informed that that's pretty much all they carry.

However, back to your point...you're right, there is no limit on the number of times one can ask the same question, especially when the first time yielded no responses. I just thought it noteworthy that a whole decade had passed between the queries.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Perhaps Mr. Intrepid misspoke?


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

^ I think FL is referring to the fact that over the last few days Intrepid has mentioned in two different threads that Press doesn't carry 3/2 sacks, when I few of us correct that misstatement the first time. I don't know Intrepid and I'm sure his posts often are very informative and bring a lot to the forum. Just supporting FL's point on that front.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

True. I think we all know J. Press is the preeminent 3/2 sack company. Should we not give Intrepid the benefit of the doubt, assume positive intent, quietly call attention to his error, and let it go?

Or should we be like this? As a mentor taught me a while back, sometimes people would rather be right than good.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

Duvel said:


> True. I think we all know J. Press is the preeminent 3/2 sack company. Should we not give Intrepid the benefit of the doubt, assume positive intent, quietly call attention to his error, and let it go?


I think this is perfectly reasonable and the proper response.


----------

